# Small Fader Recommendations



## Prockamanisc (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm looking to get a small fader for various applications. Here's the thing- I want as small of a footprint as possible, but I want a full-sized fader. I've got a Roland keyboard, and the midi/pitch wheel just sucks on it...I would swap it out if I didn't love the key feel so damn much. 

Here are some features I would like, and how I would use it, all of it in Cubase:

- 2 faders would be sweet, so I could input 2 CC parameters at the same time.
- A single pan knob so that I could do that by feel.
- Maybe like 2 buttons so that I could program them into something interesting.
- Performing vocal riding with a hardware fader.

It seems like all of the faders I've seen have too many faders, or too many knobs, so if anyone could recommend anything, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## MexicanBreed (Mar 8, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-and-DIN-MIDI-Controller-5-Faders-programmable-CC-Range-DAW-SYNTH-/224831629788?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0 (Ebay fader controller)


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 11, 2022)

MexicanBreed said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-and-DIN-MIDI-Controller-5-Faders-programmable-CC-Range-DAW-SYNTH-/224831629788?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0 (Ebay fader controller)


I have one of these. The 65mm faders are smooth - I would recommend.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Mar 11, 2022)

cleverr1 said:


> I have one of these. The 65mm faders are smooth - I would recommend.


I see they have a 3 x 100mm fader which is appealing. Are the 65mm long enough to have a good control when playing?

I'm considering replacing my Faderport 8 with 1 small module for midi CC and a 1 motorized fader with track following (like CC121) and I must say I like the 100mm fader on the FP8 for midi cc.


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 11, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> I see they have a 3 x 100mm fader which is appealing. Are the 65mm long enough to have a good control when playing?
> 
> I'm considering replacing my Faderport 8 with 1 small module for midi CC and a 1 motorized fader witrack following (like CC121) and I must say I like the 100mm fader on the FP8 for midi cc.rr


I originally wanted 100mm faders based on what others recommended but there was nothing at the budget end available in the UK at the time. I find the 65mm comfortable to use and haven't noticed a lack of resolution, but I usually tweak fades in the editor afterwards. I'm not sure if that's because I'm rubbish at controlling faders whilst playing or if it's something that would be improved with a 100mm version. At the time I bought this I noticed that they were a huge step up from those on the Nektar LX88+ I was using at the time.

I was unaware of their 100mm version - Impulse buy at that price, Damn!!  

I'm looking forward to comparing these.


----------



## PhilA (Mar 11, 2022)

I also have the 3x65mm version of this eBay fader. It’s hard to beat tbh even if it was twice the price. Very happy with mine.


----------



## Prof_lofi (Mar 12, 2022)

Faderfox has some lovely small footprint midi controllers.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 12, 2022)

I just got some of these:









Intech Studio


Grid modular controllers - class compliant MIDI and HID control.




intech.studio





I have yet to test how well they work though, but the look and feel nice!


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 12, 2022)

cleverr1 said:


> I have one of these. The 65mm faders are smooth - I would recommend.


Me too. The 65mm faders are really smooth and solid feeling. The unit is Arduino based so the CC's can be easily programmed by holding a button on the back and 'scrolling' the fader to the required CC#


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 12, 2022)

The eBay 100mm faders arrived today - That was rapid shipping!
First impression is they don't feel as damped as the 65mm version, smooth just less resistance. Also the behaviour over the range is the same on both units where near the top and bottom of the throw more movement is needed to change values. The case is just about short enough to sit sturdily on top of an NI S88 mk2. Seems like a solid buy for £80.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Mar 12, 2022)

I've used some velcro to secure it to my keyboard, I can now access all 4 CC controls.


----------



## Martin S (Mar 12, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> I just got some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been going back and forth whether to preorder their EF44 module, but the programming interface documentation got my head spinning  It seems straightforward when assigning CC’s, but other/deeper features seems a bit convoluted. I’d be very happy to hear your take on this once you’ve got it set up


----------



## muk (Mar 12, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Me too. The 65mm faders are really smooth and solid feeling. The unit is Arduino based so the CC's can be easily programmed by holding a button on the back and 'scrolling' the fader to the required CC#


That's the quickest and most comfortable way to change the CC# for me. No external programming needed, just press a button on the unit and select the CC# with the fader. I bought sort of a 'luxury' variant of these ebay controllers:



Nuances Controller – hand made @ home by Pierre with love



It's not cheap (also not expensive if you consider that it's hand built). But it's gorgeous and works great. It's plug and play, no need to install anything. The faders are smooth, and the box is low footprint. Three smooth 65mm faders work perfectly for me for controlling midi cc#.


----------



## BigMal (Mar 13, 2022)

For me, I use a combination of the X-Touch Universal and Nanokontrol 2, which works perfect, but doesn't really match what you're after. I was going to recommend the faderbox, which Dan Keen did a nice review of here, which has 4 long throw faders but it doesn't have any knobs. Closest thing I could think would be the Behringer Xtouch One. It's much smaller than it's bigger brothers, the X-Touch Universal and the X-Touch Compact, so if you're looking for smaller footprint: it has only 1 fader, 1 pan knob, a scrub wheel, and lots of buttons. I love the Universal; may the One could work for you?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Mar 13, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> I just got some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, just got mine as well and it's well built. Just waiting to get some time to play.


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Whilst I'd still recommend the 65mm version, I'm very impressed with:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224857688915?
These go to 11


----------



## holywilly (Mar 13, 2022)

muk said:


> That's the quickest and most comfortable way to change the CC# for me. No external programming needed, just press a button on the unit and select the CC# with the fader. I bought sort of a 'luxury' variant of these ebay controllers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that, the best 65mm midi CC fader period. However I wish Pierre comes up with 4 faders version.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 16, 2022)

Ok, I appreciate everyone's input. It's led me on a wild ride. And now that I understand what Cubase can do with Quick Controle and the new MIDI Remote...I want 8 faders. Specifically, 8x 100mm faders, with 8x buttons above that, and 8x pan pots above that. And no frills beyond that. Any recommendations for something like that?


----------



## BigMal (Mar 17, 2022)

Then I'd highly recommend the X-Touch Universal: 9 long throw motorised, touch-sensitive faders (motorisation can be turned off if preferred) with LED scribble strips, 8 rotary knobs, 1 jog wheel, many user-definable buttons, and DAW transport controls. Can be used for both mixing (track, pan, eq, send, plugin & instrument controls) and CC control, switched by pressing a single button.

What's not to like!

If you want something with a slightly smaller footprint, there's the X-Touch Compact (slightly differently layout of buttons/knobs and no jogwheel).

The only reason I personally also add the Nanokontrol2, is that sometimes you want the modulation on your right hand (if you're playing in bass notes).


----------



## Martin S (Mar 17, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Then I'd highly recommend the X-Touch Universal: 9 long throw motorised, touch-sensitive faders (motorisation can be turned off if preferred) with LED scribble strips, 8 rotary knobs, 1 jog wheel, many user-definable buttons, and DAW transport controls. Can be used for both mixing (track, pan, eq, send, plugin & instrument controls) and CC control, switched by pressing a single button.
> 
> What's not to like!
> 
> ...




How do you put X-Touch Universal into CC Control mode? I’ve tried to find this info to no avail…


----------



## BigMal (Mar 17, 2022)

Martin S said:


> How do you put X-Touch Universal into CC Control mode? I’ve tried to find this info to no avail…


Press the Inst button (top right) twice.


----------



## Martin S (Mar 17, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Press the Inst button (top right) twice.


Thanks a lot, much appreciated


----------



## BigMal (Mar 17, 2022)

Here it is, with BBCSO (violin), with CCs available:


----------



## Martin S (Mar 17, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Here it is, with BBCSO (violin), with CCs available:


Nice ! - and you can program the individual CC’s in the X Touch Editor ?


----------



## BigMal (Mar 17, 2022)

Martin S said:


> Nice ! - and you can program the individual CC’s in the X Touch Editor ?


Unfortunately, the Editor is a Windows-only application, and I'm on a Mac, so I've never figured out a way of changing the individual CCs. It's not usually a problem (as you can see from the image, the key CCs are available on the first page) so I can usually just go with how they're already arranged, but occasionally, it's not ideal, and in that rare case, I tend to just use the Nanokontrol instead. Would love to be able to use the Editor - hopefully they'll do a Mac version someday, but I'm not holding out much hope for that.


----------



## HCMarkus (Mar 18, 2022)

Just want to mention... if you haven't tried Breath Control, you are missing out on the most intuitive and responsive method of CC control around. TEControl's units work great, and the included app allows customization beyond selection of CC; lag (attack and release) and range/sensitivity/curve are available for each parameter controlled. I've been using BC for years, initially with my DX7, and it opened up a world of control. I still use BC for live shows to bring in a horn layer whenever I need it. In the studio, BC shines on winds (of course!) and strings. 






USB MIDI Breath and Bite Controller 2


Configurable Breath and Bite Controller with USB-MIDI class compliant interface, flexible headset, bite force sensitive mouthpiece and inclination sensor, for use with computer based soft-synthesizers, VST sample libraries and DAW software and keyboards with USB-host




www.tecontrol.se





They have a less expensive, BC-only model as well, but the inclination control is worth the extra $ IMO.


----------



## rdieters (Mar 21, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Just want to mention... if you haven't tried Breath Control, you are missing out on the most intuitive and responsive method of CC control around. TEControl's units work great, and the included app allows customization beyond selection of CC; lag (attack and release) and range/sensitivity/curve are available for each parameter controlled. I've been using BC for years, initially with my DX7, and it opened up a world of control. I still use BC for live shows to bring in a horn layer whenever I need it. In the studio, BC shines on winds (of course!) and strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, great device. It is incredibly versatile, and it works with CME WIDI Uhost (17:48 in the video below), which I am soon going to get.


----------

